# Doorman wanted tip



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

That australian coulpe stopped by their fancy hotel to grab their bags on the way to the airport.
The guy went insight to take a shit.
The girl rolled up her window.
Doorman watching me loading their shit into the trunk. And holding the rest of their shit in his hands.
I don't like to have uber logo on my car unless i am dropping at the airport, so, it looks like it's my luggage. 

I slam the trunk and the doorman is still waiting for his tip.

Eventually, he turned around and walked away, but i would give him a few bucks to avoid this uncomfortable situation.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

A while ago I picked up someone from hotel. The doorman put the suitcase in my trunk, the rider gave him a couple bucks. I took the pax all the way to airport in rush hour traffic @ no surge rate. Guess how much I got for a tip? $0


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Now this is one "doorman" not to be messd








with.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I should've told him to stay next to the open trunk and wait for the guy, although an australian wouldn't pay him anyway


----------

